
Digital Nomad Profiles: Transformations and Tranquility for a Mom on the Road - dmill989
http://www.destinationdev.com/blog/2016/11/18/digital-nomad-profiles-transformations-and-tranquility-for-a-mom-on-the-road
======
duranw
Awesome story, very honest and raw. It's definetely not easy to be a digital
nomad, or any nomad for that matter - but it definetely changes you - and i
think most of the time its for good.

